# I warned Sara not to tell Jim anything



## Evalopca

Un dubte gramatical:

Vaig advertir a la Sara que no...  

             O

Vaig advertir la Sara que no...

Porto una estona donant-li voltes i no n'estic segura, tot i que em quedaria amb la primera opció.

Què en penseu?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Evalopca, i benvinguda 

Estic d'acord amb tu. Jo també diria que en aquest cas la preposició sí que hi ha d'anar, perquè trobo que _la Sara_ fa de complement indirecte i que el que "adverteixes" (que no li digués res) és el complement directe.

A veure què hi diuen els altres.

Salut!


----------



## Evalopca

Això és el que jo havia pensat. 

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Totalment d'acord: el complement directe seria "que no digués..." i, la Sara, l'indirecte; ergo, necessita la prepo "a".


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tothom!

Mireu els exemples que surten a l'IEC:
- el vaig advertir del perill que corria
- li vaig advertir el perill que corria

És a dir, que la persona advertida pot ser tant complement directe com indirecte, depenent de si la cosa advertida és complement directe o preposicional.  Llavors, com que a la frase de la Evalopca la cosa advertida és una oració subordinada, en principi podria anar de les dues maneres, no?

- vaid advertir la Sara del perill que corria -> vaig advertir la Sara que corria molt perill (la preposició 'de' ha caigut)
- vaig advertir a la Sara el perill que corria -> vaig advertir a la Sara que corria molt perill

Se m'escapa alguna cosa??


----------



## ampurdan

Potser és que la frase amb el sentit d'avís o amenaça es construeix sempre amb complement indirecte també...


----------



## tamen

avellanainphilly said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> 
> - vaig advertir la Sara del perill que corria -> vaig advertir la Sara que corria molt perill (la preposició 'de' ha caigut)
> - vaig advertir a la Sara el perill que corria -> vaig advertir a la Sara que corria molt perill
> 
> Se m'escapa alguna cosa??




No crec que se t'escapi res. Sembla que hi ha hagut una certa unanimitat a entrar la Sara amb preposició, cosa que és admissible, com has dit. Ara: si en comptes de dir-ho en català ho diem en francès... què farem?

D'altra banda, al cap d'una estona, algú pot dir: "Ja LA vaig advertir!"


(Crec que la comparació amb altres llengües ens pot ser molt útil en molts casos.)


Bona nit a la congregació!


----------



## Eixerit

[editat]
Com han dit més amunt, em sembla que pots posar la preposició o no fer-ho.

Ara bé, parlant, em sembla que la majoria de gent no diria la "a", ja que en contacte amb el so _ d'"advertir", no es pronuncia. Això no vol dir, però, que mentalment no la posin._


----------



## Evalopca

Gràcies a tots!

Posaré la preposició.

De fet, l'explicació del DIEC és el que em va confondre.


----------

